# Just got the "ratings too low" warning + RANTING



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

61 trips in on uber in a month now and I currently have a 4.42 rating today... just got a text and an email saying I have to improve on my next 25 trips or I am out! I do absolutely everything I can to be 5 stars but as I mentioned the entire Columbia SC uber market is based solely in the campus of USC and every trip is a wise ass or unappreciative 18 year old girl who just doesn't care! I even added in free water bottles and a big bowl of candy to help rating!

I have been called names, countless trash left under my seats and stuffed in cup holders even after I ask for their trash, third row passengers leaving empty beer cans I did not see on the way into my vehicle, and being told I was getting a 1 star rating because my radio was not loud enough for them....

Absolute disrespect from college kids who do not care about you, your vehicle, or your rating.... I want to carry on, but there is no way to keep a rating high in places like this, so I know I am going to get kicked out by Uber in a month or two for ratings being low.

The lowest moment was last night when I picked up a few drunk college kids that needed a ride back to the ultra expensive apartment their mom rented for them.... on the ride back one girl must of snuck in a few bud light bottles and while driving they were open in the back and passed around... I asked them to not drink as it is against the law and I will get a ticket... as I said this one girl was hanging out the back seat window screaming and holding a beer out the window... I demanded she stopped and was told by the pax that "I paid the uber fee and I get to do what I want on a ride so just drive like you're suppose to"

Now for the psychology part of this..... you can say don't pick up drunks but that is all the Columbia market is as it is dorm to bar x and later it is bar x back to dorm! You can say throw their ass out and cancel the trip but would that not inhibit a 1 star rating from them when they rate me?? 

Not IF but WHEN I get fired by uber I will not be mad.... this shit is not worth it for the meager money they pay you!!! If I get pulled over with beer in my car I am going to get a ticket and be fined and perhaps someone in the group is not 21, then what happens to me??? I can not rightfully search someones body or bags before a ride begins, so what do I do???

Basically, the Columbia SC uber market is just going to roll through drivers like myself trying to do a 5 star job but getting a 1 star rating because my radio was not loud enough for their rich botch college child ass!!! 

HOW is this fair for working condition??? And of course, there is no human being to talk to at uber about this.... they are a low class company just out to make money and throw people like me away!!!


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Stop picking up kids. They are all ****** bags.


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Stop picking up kids. They are all ****** bags.


THAT is all the ENTIRE Columbia market is.... COLLEGE kids heading to a bar or home from a bar!!!! This is not NYC, everyone in downtown drives in from other towns!!!

99.9% of the Columbia market is entire in 2 square miles of the town being the campus and the two bar districts!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If it happens again, pull over, kick them out and drive off, they will cancel the ride and not be able to rate you as they will have to order another Uber.

Once the ride is cancelled write to Uber letting them know what happened and keep track of where you kicked them out, hell just drive a few blocks and stop and wait til they cancel, that way you can say you kicked them out right where the ride was cancelled and you still get paid.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Stop picking up kids. They are all ****** bags.


I don't think this is the constructive advice he was going for. Kids are the lion's share of his market. Do your best brother and that's all you can do. Unfortunately, I do not know your market very well.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> THAT is all the ENTIRE Columbia market is.... COLLEGE kids heading to a bar or home from a bar!!!! This is not NYC, everyone in downtown drives in from other towns!!!
> 
> 99.9% of the Columbia market is entire in 2 square miles of the town being the campus and the two bar districts!


I feel you here. I get about 99% drunk college kids here at OSU. The sense of entitlement is astonishing. And honestly? I think some people are nicer to me simply because I am a woman. I'm sorry you're dealing with the BS. I have about 90 rides under my belt, and the shine is quickly wearing off. Driving this clientele is nearly impossible :/


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I had 200 trips in 30 days with 4.99 rating.
I thought it wouldn't hurt to work the college area if I end up there.

I had less than half a dozen trips around the USF and my daily rating tanked bringing my 30 day rating to 4.96.

I don't know what is wrong with these kids. They are horrible when they rate drivers.


----------



## Justin12345 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear.

I think you're doing the best you can and just running into unfortunate circumstances. I definitely think you can improve your rating. I was a 4.36 after 52 trips, but now i'm a 4.8 after 99 trips. Like you, I started giving out water and mints/gum. I got an aux cord. And when they get out, I say "Thanks for being 5 star riders" with a smile. I also ask them if they prefer a certain type of music.

God bless.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I feel really bad for you. I would have really appreciated uber when I was in Columbia last summer. And from what you described, the USC kids make GW kids look like angels. If I was your pax, I would have definitely given you 5*. I was always respectful to the cab drivers down there.


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

limepro said:


> If it happens again, pull over, kick them out and drive off, they will cancel the ride and not be able to rate you as they will have to order another Uber.
> 
> Once the ride is cancelled write to Uber letting them know what happened and keep track of where you kicked them out, hell just drive a few blocks and stop and wait til they cancel, that way you can say you kicked them out right where the ride was cancelled and you still get paid.


So if a driver...

1. picks up pax
2. starts the trip
3. then stops the car during the trip (for disrespect, alcohol, unsafe conditions), and demands the pax(s) to exit the vehicle because the trip is now over...
4. then the pax cancels the trip... while standing along side the road...

The pax is unable to rate that trip?

Is this correct?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I do pick up college kids and it usually works out. But there are a few tips that I now follow based on my driving experience with Uber.

1. The first time one of these "kids" smarts off or tries to bring ANY food or drink into my vehicle--I cancel the ride right then and there. Do not put up with these attitudes from these kids. There are plenty of college kids out there that are respectful and don't try to break the rules. 

2. I do not pick up anyone that puts in a wrong location or drops a pin in the wrong place. I drive to the location on the app and I wait 5 minutes and 15 seconds and then I cancel and get my cancellation fee. I will not drive to another location. Uber insists they know when we have arrived and since Uber knows best; I don't argue with Uber. 

3. I do not wait more than 5 minutes and 15 seconds for a rider once I have arrived. If they aren't in my vehicle by the time the clock comes around then I cancel the ride and get my cancellation fee. There are no exceptions. If they want to order another Uber when they are ready then they can do that and if I get the ping then I'll wait another 5 minutes and 15 seconds.

4. Any "smart" calls or "smart" text prior to the rider getting into my vehicle (example, "I need a driver", "WTF are you", etc) will result in the ride being cancelled. 

5. I no longer give out water or mints because I got tired of having to pick up half empty water bottles and mint wrappers from the back of my mini van. It looks really bad for the next customer. 

6. Try to engage your riders in conversation. With college students you could ask what they are majoring in and what year they are in. Then try to have a meaningful conversation about what they are doing. If you do this, then at the end you can tell them the drivers rate the passengers and show them how the star rating system works. )If the rider tips you then give them a 5 star rating right then and there and be sure to show them!) Tell them some drivers will not pick up passengers with low ratings. 

You will start to get a feel for this. Use your senses, they are usually right.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I had 200 trips in 30 days with 4.99 rating.
> I thought it wouldn't hurt to work the college area if I end up there.
> 
> I had less than half a dozen trips around the USF and my daily rating tanked bringing my 30 day rating to 4.96.
> ...


You didn't kiss their ass, the water was not cold enough, the mints where the wrong flavor, you went 31 MPH in a 30.. The ride was bumpy or maybe their BFF or Boyfriend pissed them off..

I avoided the college area like it was hell on earth in my town. If I had a run that brought me in to that area I could count on being stuck there with dorm to bar runs and back all night. So I'd go offline and get 4-5 miles away.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

1LIFE said:


> So if a driver...
> 
> 1. picks up pax
> 2. starts the trip
> ...


Exactly


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

limepro said:


> Exactly


Good to know... Thank you


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

1LIFE said:


> Good to know... Thank you


There is only one sure fire way to improve your ratings. Only pick up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Nothing else matters.

Acro the rest.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Your area is the Uber driver nightmare.

I would find other Uber drivers in your area using the passenger app and ask them how they deal with it. They must be doing better somehow because Uber deactivates based on an area average rating if I understand correctly.

I spoil millennials and make them feel smart and interesting. I tell them people always ask me what the best bars / restaurants are, what do they think? What is that unusual building on campus? Are you going to [enter some local event], why or why not? ETC.

Spoiled rich brats like to talk about themselves. Some don't want to talk to you at all and you need to pick up on that.

I now end ride as we are pulling up and rate them 5 stars in clear view and say, I love 5 star riders! Or another 5 star rider! Or thanks for the information, 5 stars! Or something like that so they look. It's been like magic. It guilts them I think. The trick, taught to me here, is don't swipe after you give them the stars! Go away, change them to a real rating, swipe.

Keep in mind that I think they rate better sober. Taking them TO the restaurants and bars is probably better than taking them from the bars. At least until you get your ratings up. Do this by sitting on campus for pings, turn off app at destination, deadhead back to campus, repeat. You can still work late because younger people start going out later than older people. Going out at 10 or 11 is very common.

ALSO MOST IMPORTANT, low rated passengers are low rated for a reason! Avoid them!


----------



## 1LIFE (Aug 24, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> There is only one sure fire way to improve your ratings. Only pick up 4.8 and 4.9 pax. Nothing else matters.
> 
> Acro the rest.


Thanks Sacto,

While I completely understand this logic, My market is pretty easy to get along with. On rare occasion, I've picked up very low rated pax (1.8, 2.0) and they were just fine on the trip.

I just wasn't aware I could give a disrespectful pax the Boot outta my car during the trip, and after they cancel while standing along the road, they are unable to rate the trip.

That's a good piece of knowledge if I ever need it.

Although equally important would be to immediately email Uber thru "need help - had an issue with the rider" and tell uber CS about it so we have a record of the event.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> 61 trips in on uber in a month now and I currently have a 4.42 rating today... just got a text and an email saying I have to improve on my next 25 trips or I am out! I do absolutely everything I can to be 5 stars but as I mentioned the entire Columbia SC uber market is based solely in the campus of USC and every trip is a wise ass or unappreciative 18 year old girl who just doesn't care! I even added in free water bottles and a big bowl of candy to help rating!
> 
> I have been called names, countless trash left under my seats and stuffed in cup holders even after I ask for their trash, third row passengers leaving empty beer cans I did not see on the way into my vehicle, and being told I was getting a 1 star rating because my radio was not loud enough for them....
> 
> ...


Hi friend work morning !!! No Ubar or drunks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> USC kids make GW kids look like angels.


*That* would be extremely difficult to do.



Bob Reynolds said:


> I do pick up college kids and it usually works out. But there are a few tips that I now follow based on my driving experience with Uber.
> 
> 1. The first time one of these "kids" smarts off or tries to bring ANY food or drink into my vehicle--I cancel the ride right then and there. There are plenty of college kids out there that are respectful and don't try to break the rules.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^..........yup, what he said. I would add, though "I do not pick up any Kollidge Stoodintz with a rating of 4,7 or less. There is a reason that they have crummy ratings."



RamzFanz said:


> ALSO MOST IMPORTANT, low rated passengers are low rated for a reason! Avoid them!


^^^........again, what he said. I would add that if you do decide to haul some of these obnoxos because their violations are only minor, *DO NOT FAIL TO ONE STAR THEM.*


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> I demanded she stopped and was told by the pax that "I paid the uber fee and I get to do what I want on a ride so just drive like you're suppose to"


Next time this happens, stop at the nearest intersection and cancel the ride. Tell them they are required to behave and not cause a ruckus as per the Uber agreement they didn't read that they must abide to when they request a ride. Then do the Need Help? function and report a "serious rider concern" and get their little asses banned.

From the Rider agreement:
"You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party."


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

College students are the worst. I tested my theory this week and haven't picked up a single college student (as far as I can tell) and my 7 day rating is at 5.0. Last week it was a depressing 4.6. Too bad you don't have much of an option where you are.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey there ...the 2 most important things you need to do

1.) Check their rating on request...only accept 4.7 to 4.99 PAX pings.

2.) If their douch bags 1-star their butt

Number 1 can save your ass, number 2 can save everybody's ass if they follow #1. One 1-star means most PAX are walking (low rating) and teaches them a valuable lesson.

For those that set up a new account to beat the system...your not getting them anyway as they have a 5.0 rating.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Tixx said:


> College students are the worst. I tested my theory this week and haven't picked up a single college student (as far as I can tell) and my 7 day rating is at 5.0. Last week it was a depressing 4.6. Too bad you don't have much of an option where you are.


Exact same results from me.
1 day rating 4.6.
Before I took some riders from college area, 200+ riders gave me an average of 4.99 for the 30 day.

Looks like, 1 out of 10 college kids is an @$$hole and we may never know who that @$$hole is until he makes the news with a mass shooting.


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

I can sympathize, I drive near UGA & there are definitely a lot of asshole students. I have found that driving them to the bars/restaurants instead of home at night seems to help a lot--I rarely have drunks, except on game days, & I don't usually drive past 9:30pm. My rating goes up on away game weekends when I'm not driving students, but unfortunately, there isn't a lot of business during those times. My rating's kinda been in free fall the last few weeks & I've been really struggling to keep it at a decent level.

Some general things that have worked well for me, like I said, my rating is a bit mediocre (4.74) & I've only got 161 trips, so I dunno how valuable my advice is, but it sounds like Athens is a very similar culture to yours:

I'll often lie & say I just recently moved back into town. I've lived here six years & I was a UGA student (graduated three years ago), but I never went out & partied while I was a student, so I'm not familiar with a lot of bars, restaurants, & areas of campus. Saying I don't remember where, say, a major tailgating area is would probably normally result in a terrible rating, but people are a little more sympathetic if I have an excuse, & it also tends to start nice conversation (like "I can't believe how much things have changed since I moved away!", ask about new bars, etc.)
On a related note, try to learn bars & restaurants if you don't know them. I try to take a route home from work through downtown so I can try to learn where things are. It doesn't help much with generic areas of campus that don't have signs, like tailgating areas, but I at least don't look completely unfamiliar with the city.
If they seem interested in talking, ask about their major & if they know what career they want when they graduate. A lot of pax are curious about me because I graduated with a common major that many of them have, so they ask about my "real job" & my experiences with job-hunting.
A lot of them don't want to talk at all & just want to tweet or play on Snapchat or take selfies, so I shut up.
Don't expect tips. At all. I've gotten tips occasionally, but they were all on game days from middle aged pax. I laugh when I see people on here saying they 4 star or even 1 star pax who don't tip, because they'd be 1 starring literally everyone if they drove in college towns.
I always ask if the temperature setting is okay. I usually keep the radio on a top 100 station at a lowish volume & if I notice them singing along, I'll turn it up a little. 
I do a lot of stuff that people on here post about never doing, but I think it's kinda necessary in some ways if you're driving around students if you want any passengers. I've waited more than 5 minutes for a rider--I can count on one hand the number of times someone's actually been standing outside when I arrived. I've had MAYBE two people text me gate codes to their apartments prior to me actually getting there, & many of them don't respond even when I text asking, so I end up having to call or shoot through after another car. I've memorized codes to several major complexes so that I don't have to deal with it, because some pax get kinda pissy when you have to call & it starts the ride off on a bad note. Lots & lots of pax want to make multiple stops, which sucks because it's almost always a minimum fare (or barely above it) as a result of the city being so small. 
I know a lot of people disagree with me re: #7 because yes, I'm demeaning myself for ~$10/hour & putting up with crap I shouldn't have to put up with, but it's a trade off--if you want pax in a market like this, you have to do irritating things sometimes. It's worth it to me because I need just a little extra cash on the side....I make a ton of money on game days ($35-50/hr before expenses), & I have an older Prius that's not costing a lot in depreciation or gas, but there is no way I'd do this full time in a college town. I don't think I'd put up with it even for 2-3x the pay.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> I think you're doing the best you can and just running into unfortunate circumstances. I definitely think you can improve your rating. I was a 4.36 after 52 trips, but now i'm a 4.8 after 99 trips. Like you, I started giving out water and mints/gum. I got an aux cord. And when they get out, I say "Thanks for being 5 star riders" with a smile. I also ask them if they prefer a certain type of music.
> 
> God bless.


This is the part that sucks balls. You have to spend your own money and bend over backwards for these entitled pax and do it at basement prices. I started around 4.7 and got better so I never had to give out free shit. I will be doing lyft now and giving out free shit at least comes with the pax able to tip in the app.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Exact same results from me.
> 1 day rating 4.6.
> Before I took some riders from college area, 200+ riders gave me an average of 4.99 for the 30 day.
> 
> Looks like, 1 out of 10 college kids is an @$$hole and we may never know who that @$$hole is until he makes the news with a mass shooting.


As I've said before:

9 5-Stars from professionals and 1 1-Star from a drunk college kid (btw not all are bad) gets you fired with a 4.6 star rating. You almost have to pitch a perfect game, every ride.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> Stop picking up kids. They are all ****** bags.


"Kids" tend to have an unrealistically high expectations for things because they lack rigorous real life experiences. lol. They don't know what it takes to make things. Their idea of most things in life was concocted in their heads while lying on their backs on their beds inside their parents' homes. They think sh*t makes itself, so they're offended when things are less than perfect. Too harsh? Maybe. But that's my strong suspicion regarding this matter. Hehe


----------



## FusaichiPegasusK (Sep 17, 2015)

I had a student last week complaining to his friends that his parents cut him off financially. I actually felt kind of bad for him until he proceeded to tell them he was "only" getting $400 a month now & that he no longer had access to their credit cards any more.

(it particularly irked me as I got no assistance from my parents while in school & worked full time while taking a full course load. but what are you gonna do.)


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

FusaichiPegasusK said:


> I had a student last week complaining to his friends that his parents cut him off financially. I actually felt kind of bad for him until he proceeded to tell them he was "only" getting $400 a month now & that he no longer had access to their credit cards any more.
> 
> (it particularly irked me as I got no assistance from my parents while in school & worked full time while taking a full course load. but what are you gonna do.)


That's a cruel joke on his part. And there is those of us immigrants who _have to help our families _in our respective homelands. lol


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

I 2nd what RamzFanz said, let them talk about themselves or their school. Agree with everything they say. When I first started I got a fare from Atl to Athens on a game night. When I got there the game had just ended and it was surging like crazy. 100% of the students were wasted. I had heard how drunken college fares are a night in hell so I was a bit hesitant but ultimately the temptation of the surge won. My MO was, "I'm from Atl, first time in Athens, tell me about your town" "Where's the hotspot after a game", etc. I did have water and mints which they truly appreciated. Yes, they did drop wrapping on the floor so to cover myself I always ask a new rider, "any water or mints left back there", subconsciously avoiding responsibility for the condition. I did about 12 fares before heading back to Atl and it never dinged my rating.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Justin12345 said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> I think you're doing the best you can and just running into unfortunate circumstances. I definitely think you can improve your rating. I was a 4.36 after 52 trips, but now i'm a 4.8 after 99 trips. Like you, I started giving out water and mints/gum. I got an aux cord. And when they get out, I say "Thanks for being 5 star riders" with a smile. I also ask them if they prefer a certain type of music.
> 
> God bless.


You forgot to mention the hand jobs.


----------



## dal2k305 (Aug 7, 2015)

I never give out anything for free
I never open doors for anyone
I play my music I don't even ask for requests
Most of the time I don't even talk to my riders
My rating currently sits at 4.85


The main thing I focus on is safety, driving the speed limit, and making these people understand that this is my car. I maintain an aura of authority. If they do something disrespectful I will pull over and kick everyone out.

Sometimes being too nice can have a counter effect especially with spoiled trust fund kids.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

I currently stand at 4.82. Been going up and down between 4.82 and 4.83 for a while now. Gave out free stuff (small cans of soda) the first week because I was naive. Ratings tank whenever I find myself in LA and/or young people who ask me if I listen to so and so and go quiet when I say no. I've been told numerous times that I come off as a snob, so I have to remember to keep a smile plastered to my face. But then I get tired sometimes, literally, of smiling or I forget to keep smiling. And I keep catching myself going back to my default facial expression, which looks like I am frowning/pissed, because of the arched way in which my upper lip is shaped. lol. This is no joke, folks. People pick up on the smallest darnest things about each other. Anyway, speaking of snobbery, which I maintain I am not (haha), I once asked a couple of young girls on a relatively long ride (they were going to a party) if they would like me to put on jazz. See how clueless I am about the ways in which the youngins of America operate? (I'm 30, but look like I'm 24, so they expect a certain taste from me and I keep failing them). They said no, and asked for an AUX cable. They then put on an ear popping "Yeah, yeah, I'm the sh*t (X 7); I should have Febreze on me!" (I googled it!) I swear to you...I thought they were giving me a roundabout feedback about the smell of my car and had a friend of mine step in and smell my car later on, to see if I had gone nose-blind about something. One of the girls also asked if I listen to Justin Bieber and I said no. Add that to my jazz comment, and I'm pretty sure they thought I was a snob who deserved some serious rating down. Another time, I politely told a couple of young men who were headed to DTF in the evening that I am turning down the volume on their "murder that p*ssy; hit that b*tch" music because I wouldn't be able to hear a siren or something over it. I even went out of my way and apologized (which I probably should not have!). I bet those encounters resulted in lower ratings. 

Not to mention the genius who decided to leave his home in Fullerton at 8 a.m. for a 10 a.m. flight out of LAX on a freaking weekday! Only way I could have gotten to LAX in an hour was if I was flying a helicopter! 

Anyway, I am not new to customer service, so I employ common courtesy. I say "sir" and "ma'am." "How is the day going?" "Please let me know if you want me to change the AC or the music." "I have an AUX cable if you like." If they're quiet and making love to their phones, I let them be. If it's more than one person, I generally let them be unless they want to engage me. If they want to talk, I indulge them. I'm a social science major, so I can philosophize about bullish*t. No right and wrong. I did make the mistake of disagreeing with people at first. lol. And then I feel their tones changing quickly when I disagree with them, so when I catch myself doing that, I find a way to "reason" myself back to agreeing with them without being too obvious. Haha. The world is full of insecure people desperately looking for self-affirmation. *shrug* Not my problem if they want to rot inside their bubbles, is it? So, in short, I do things that cost me nothing. 

As far as car hygiene goes, I keep it reasonably clean. Car wash once a week only. If the rugs have some dust/lint on them everyday before I start, I take them out and shake them like someone said. I wipe things down every two or three days. When I first started, there was of course the frantic and frequent cleaning. No more of that and nothing has changed as far as ratings go. 

For about a week and a half, I experimented with asking every customer to "rate the trip, please." Not asking them to give me five stars, but just rate it. And it made a HUGE difference for that period. I think most people are nice. It's just a few dementors who come in and erase all your good memories. lol. AND the dementors are the ones most likely to rate! Most people (the ones likely to be the nicest) don't bother rate unless you give them some extraordinary experience. But I got tired of that too. Right now, I'm focused on giving people reasonably more than their money's worth (but not extraordinarily more), treating them like I would like to be treated, driving safely and letting the ratings be whatever the heck they want. Just like life.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

xciceroguy said:


> Stop picking up kids. They are all @@@@@@ bags.


 This is good advise. I cancel all rides from colleges and avoid the campuses altogether.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

TPAMB said:


> This is good advise. I cancel all rides from colleges and avoid the campuses altogether.


Campuses are where the hot chicks be


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

TPAMB said:


> This is good advise. I cancel all rides from colleges and avoid the campuses altogether.


The resurrector of old threads strikes again!!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Dam! How the heck did I do that?

Resurrector..... I like that.


----------



## IheartCake293 (Jul 13, 2017)

Steve B. said:


> 61 trips in on uber in a month now and I currently have a 4.42 rating today... just got a text and an email saying I have to improve on my next 25 trips or I am out! I do absolutely everything I can to be 5 stars but as I mentioned the entire Columbia SC uber market is based solely in the campus of USC and every trip is a wise ass or unappreciative 18 year old girl who just doesn't care! I even added in free water bottles and a big bowl of candy to help rating!
> 
> I have been called names, countless trash left under my seats and stuffed in cup holders even after I ask for their trash, third row passengers leaving empty beer cans I did not see on the way into my vehicle, and being told I was getting a 1 star rating because my radio was not loud enough for them....
> 
> ...


Don't pick up with bad ratings


Steve B. said:


> 61 trips in on uber in a month now and I currently have a 4.42 rating today... just got a text and an email saying I have to improve on my next 25 trips or I am out! I do absolutely everything I can to be 5 stars but as I mentioned the entire Columbia SC uber market is based solely in the campus of USC and every trip is a wise ass or unappreciative 18 year old girl who just doesn't care! I even added in free water bottles and a big bowl of candy to help rating!
> 
> I have been called names, countless trash left under my seats and stuffed in cup holders even after I ask for their trash, third row passengers leaving empty beer cans I did not see on the way into my vehicle, and being told I was getting a 1 star rating because my radio was not loud enough for them....
> 
> ...


Don't pick up low rated passengers. Of course, there's lots of reasons why I don't pick up low rated passengers... One reason is that you have a better chance of getting a low rating from a low rated passenger. I don't pick up anyone under a 4.8 and sometimes I won't pick up passengers with a 4.8 unless it's surge. Most of the passengers I pick up are 4.9 to 5.


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

give a friend an account with a couple or few hundred dollars, give rides eat the difference get all 5 stars, or get deactivated pay for class get reactivated

1star in advance you have to be first, uber only believes whose first, ignore everything not a hotel, locals are people who cant afford cars adults shouldn't associate with "adults" that cant afford cars, you xan at 2 tacos a trip so how bad must they have it? misery loves company as they say, i dont do colleges


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

1LIFE said:


> So if a driver...
> 
> 1. picks up pax
> 2. starts the trip
> ...


Once you start the trip there will be a rating. If you reject the paxes it will probably be a 1. I wouldnt expect Uber's customer service th o do anything if you complain either...


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It’s not for You.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Justin12345 said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> I think you're doing the best you can and just running into unfortunate circumstances. I definitely think you can improve your rating. I was a 4.36 after 52 trips, but now i'm a 4.8 after 99 trips. Like you, I started giving out water and mints/gum. I got an aux cord. And when they get out, I say "Thanks for being 5 star riders" with a smile. I also ask them if they prefer a certain type of music.
> 
> God bless.


Holy moly I feel a bit ill after reading the last 4 sentences of your comment.

Sorry. Just.....no.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Once you start the trip there will be a rating. If you reject the paxes it will probably be a 1. I wouldnt expect Uber's customer service th o do anything if you complain either...


Not if the trip is canceled at any point during said trip.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Steve B. said:


> THAT is all the ENTIRE Columbia market is.... COLLEGE kids heading to a bar or home from a bar!!!! This is not NYC, everyone in downtown drives in from other towns!!!
> 
> 99.9% of the Columbia market is entire in 2 square miles of the town being the campus and the two bar districts!


Find a different side gig


----------



## Enigma247 (Feb 20, 2018)

Steve B. said:


> 61 trips in on uber in a month now and I currently have a 4.42 rating today... just got a text and an email saying I have to improve on my next 25 trips or I am out! I do absolutely everything I can to be 5 stars but as I mentioned the entire Columbia SC uber market is based solely in the campus of USC and every trip is a wise ass or unappreciative 18 year old girl who just doesn't care! I even added in free water bottles and a big bowl of candy to help rating!
> 
> I have been called names, countless trash left under my seats and stuffed in cup holders even after I ask for their trash, third row passengers leaving empty beer cans I did not see on the way into my vehicle, and being told I was getting a 1 star rating because my radio was not loud enough for them....
> 
> ...


I have a feeling you are giving them low ratings. Remember they can go back and rate you possibly weeks later retaliatory rating is common choose your battles. Also check the rider rating before accepting trips and maintain standards after midnight no one under 4.7 gets a ride but all markets are different. You only have 60 trips! My 1st month sucked too! Dealing with drunks is challenging either you can or you can't but as with any business have clear standards and stick to them. That's my best advice.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Not sure if all posters in the last day or so noticed, but this is a bumped thread from 3.5 years ago. So some of you are replying to members who posted back then and may not have visited the site for 2-3 years. OP last visited the site Dec 20, 2015.



AuxCordBoston said:


> The resurrector of old threads strikes again!!


It wasn't @TPAMB , another member bumped it but their comment was deleted after @TPAMB had subsequently replied.

Thread locked.


----------

